# LTSP "TFTP too many packages"

## JackBrodus

Hello, I'm setting up a little LTSP server. I followed the Gentoo LTSP Guide but I think I might have missed something. When I try and boot from one of the clients (using Intel Boot Agent) I get the error:

```

CLIENT MAC ADDR: 00 02 B3 97 DF 9E

CLIENT IP: 192.168.1.110 MASK: 255.255.255.0 DHCP IP: 192.168.1.101

GATEWAY IP: 192.168.1.101

PXE-E3A: TFTP too many packages

PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM

```

I looked up what this means on google and Intel said the image is too big.

My /etc/dhcpcd.conf file looks like this:

```

default-lease-time            21600;

max-lease-time                21600;

use-host-decl-names           on;

ddns-update-style             ad-hoc;

allow booting;

allow bootp;

option subnet-mask            255.255.255.0;

option broadcast-address      192.168.1.101;

option routers                192.168.1.101;

option domain-name-servers    192.168.1.101;

option log-servers            192.168.1.101;

option domain-name            "ltsp";

option root-path              "192.168.1.101:/opt/ltsp-4.1/i386";

filename                      "/tftpboot/vmlinuz-2.4.26-ltsp-2";

shared-network WORKSTATIONS {

  subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

    range dynamic-bootp 192.168.1.100 192.168.1.110;

     host ws001 {

       hardware ethernet     00:02:B3:97:DF:9E;

       fixed-address         192.168.1.110;

    }

  }

}

```

I'm not sure what to do, any help is appreciated!

Thanks.

----------

## Vorlon

I have the same problem, but evetually the client booted anyway....  not sure why <sigh>

----------

## beandog

You need to tell DHCP to send a PXE image, which that little booter can then handle a larger file (like a kernel).

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo

----------

